# Mite on cane toads back



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Seen a mite on toads back its grey coloured body and blaack head at one end the only wood in is cork bark and ecco earth what should I do im changing his soil in morning as its a bit late now or has this mite come food source like crickets an locusts any suggestions please


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I would be* very* surprised if it were a parasitic mite- you very rarely (if ever) see them on amphibians. It's more likely a scavenger from the cricket tub. So I wouldn't bother changing all the substrate over, it's not necessary.


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*can anyone please tell me if they know anyting about mites*

Hi I know I was not to worry but I lost one of my cane toads last week I put that down to it being W.C and didnt take to being captivate but I didn't notice the mite then but this mite was stuck firmly in the back poor thing ive put photos and changed substrates and hope it anit a phib tick could it be a dog tick as we own a dog any help please http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110401-1.jpg http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110116-1.jpg


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*mite pics*

Here's a few pics of the mites http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110401-1.jpg


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110306-1.jpg


toadstill said:


> Here's a few pics of the mites http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110401-1.jpg


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*mites*

[URL="http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110306-1.jpg"]http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130416_110306-1.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's not a mite, it's a tick! :gasp: Tick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




You can remove them with forceps, after swapping them with lighter petrol or washing up liquid- try not to get either on the toads skin, and rinse him well with clean water after. I don't think I've ever seen them in this country- nasty things.


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's not a mite, it's a tick! :gasp: Tick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I've took it of with tweezers and it hurt him I've changed all the substrates and the logs have gone in freezer the toad for 1st time actually ate 4 to locusts so I hope it will be ok I'll have to take more care putting its food in as its still nervous and I will soon try tweezers to feed it but I prefer it to hunt but thank you ron for all the help id be lost with out your help mate


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> You can remove them with forceps, after swapping them with lighter petrol or washing up liquid- try not to get either on the toads skin, and rinse him well with clean water after. I don't think I've ever seen them in this country- nasty things.


Too late now, but a blob of petroleum jelly on them suffocates them and causes them to release. Much less risky than getting solvents or detergents in contact with the animal's skin.

Never seen a tick on an amphibian. My guess would be either non-native, or desperate or both.... Either way, if it came with the toad, it's this type of thing that gives amphibian/reptile importations a bad name - rightly so in many cases unfortunately.

Nick


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

That really is a first, I have never seen or known an amphibian to get ticks before!! :O


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

DrNick said:


> Too late now, but a blob of petroleum jelly on them suffocates them and causes them to release. Much less risky than getting solvents or detergents in contact with the animal's skin.
> 
> Never seen a tick on an amphibian. My guess would be either non-native, or desperate or both.... Either way, if it came with the toad, it's this type of thing that gives amphibian/reptile importations a bad name - rightly so in many cases unfortunately.
> 
> Nick


Will my toad die also I used tweezers to get it off changed bedding etc but afraid it may laid eggs also scared about my snakes and frog or should everything be ok


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

I honestly have no idea...... I wouldn't have thought any harm would come to your toad, although keep an eye on it to make sure that the point of injury does not become infected. The stylus of the tick probably stayed in if you just pulled it off. 

As for everything else, I can only recommend complete strip down and sanitization. Might be hassle, but definitely worth it to prevent an infestation. Best of luck,

Nick


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*thanks again*

Done a clear out re frozen the wood an new soil etc thanks I hope thats the end of tthis I'll have to stick to captive bred animals thanks anyways Dr nick


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ticks are not overly unusual on WC Marine toads I'm afraid to say, though fortunately they're very easy to treat. The biggest problem with ticks is, like ophidian mites, what they're potentially passing disease wise between animal to animal. 

As you've already removed the tick (and it's mouthparts hopefully), for future reference I'll give you a tip from experience I have of removing ticks from imported marinus - this simple method is a winner. I apply a generous drop of Ivermectin based insect spray (the cheap and cheerful Beaphar product always works well) to a cotton bud and apply the soaked cotton bud carefully onto the ticks body, and before long (it is not instant), the tick stops feeding, releases it's grip and then drops off dead. It's as simply as that.

I will add a couple of further points - there is no reason why the Ivermectin should come into contact with your Marine toad if you follow my instructions carefully, you are applying the cotton bud to the tick and not the marinus, though it should be safe in small amounts with toads weighing 80 grams or more. The other thing I would say is it would be a good idea to apply a small drop of Tamodine (Tamodine, NOT Tamodine-E) to the area where the tick was feeding, this will ensure that the wound heals quickly and cleanly. Finally, never a great idea just to pull a tick from any animals body as invariably the head and mouthparts will still be attached to the unfortunate host, and this can of course lead to infection - though, as stated, this is where Tamodine can help clean things up quickly, the povidone-iodine is a real winner in these situations and so fast acting in my experience. Best of luck with your marinus, once they've got past the usual shy stage they will often settle down quite well, with some getting very tame - every 'phib keeper should have one of these somewhere in their collection!.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I get the honour of seeing plenty of ticks up here in bonnie Scotland let me tell you they love snacking on little ol' Chris. I've seen a few ticks on Frogs/Toads up here as well as a poor lizard riddled in them. So i'm going to guess its a native tick that's gotten into the tank somehow. I found this amazing device to remove my ticks and I wouldn't be surprised if it works well on removing them from toads too, I really doubt you'll have anymore problems with them but better safe than sorry!

Trix Tick Lasso - Tick Remover


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DrNick said:


> Too late now, but a blob of petroleum jelly on them suffocates them and causes them to release. Much less risky than getting solvents or detergents in contact with the animal's skin.
> 
> Never seen a tick on an amphibian. My guess would be either non-native, or desperate or both.... Either way, if it came with the toad, it's this type of thing that gives amphibian/reptile importations a bad name - rightly so in many cases unfortunately.
> 
> Nick





MantellaMan said:


> That really is a first, I have never seen or known an amphibian to get ticks before!! :O


Good call, Nick; Vasoline or similar would be much safer to use on 'phibs. My only experience with ticks is with mammals, abroad. And again, agreeing with you both, I've never seen a tick on a 'phib before!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

@Alex: That's really interesting- have you come across ticks on B marinus often? As you know, I lived in Brazil as a teen, and quite often had to remove ticks from the dog, the cats and the armadillo (I kid you not!), but I never saw any on my toads, and I had quite a collection, all wild-caught, of course.

EDIT: @Chris: Really? As I've said, I've never seen them on 'phibs, but that just goes to show you can always learn new stuff!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

This post had me panicking when I went to shove Penny (One of my Chickens) into the run tonight.
There was a somewhat large lump just under her feathers, and would she hell let me look at it. Much hilarity ensued with my running round after her in the garden, until finally cornering her in the garage and removing said object.



It was a piece of sweetcorn !! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------

